# Happy Birthday goldsilverpro



## Geo (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris! I hope you have a great birthday.

74, i should be so lucky to see myself with your wisdom at twice that age. You are such a major asset to this forum, it would not be the same place without you.

Have a great day buddy.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Chris, have a good one! 8)


----------



## nickvc (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris and many more to come.
I also echo Geos thanks on behalf of us all here on the forum for your time and advice.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 29, 2013)

As my name on the form may not have
The same weight as the previous members :mrgreen: 
I would still like to say happy birthday
And thank you for being part of the reason i stay interested which is very difficult to do


Thanks chris
steyr223 rob


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris! From all your fiends here on the forum.

You are one day older than my father so I'll make a toast for you too tonight when we celebrate him. 8) 
... no one will know why, but that's our secret! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## ericrm (Nov 29, 2013)

happy birthday Gsp, im always amased to see that i can enter in contact with poeple of your caliber because of grf. so allow me to suck up to you a little and wish you a fantastic day


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope you have a very happy birthday GSP! 

Thank you so much for everything you have taught us.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday goldsilverpro,
Without your help this forum would not have been the success it has become, many of us members would have never had the chance to learn what we are able to today, for all you have done to help all of us all over the world, it is an honor for us, to be able to honor you, today on your birthday.
Thank you!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy birthday brother. You and my oldest son share the same birthdays. He's 19 today also.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bro!!! Also keep up the great work that you do Love from Romania


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy birthday to another one of our members also. He knows who he is.
Happy birthday gentlemen.


----------



## eastky (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday goldsilverpro. Thank you for the knowledge you share.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Enjoy your special day GSP! :mrgreen:


----------



## alexxx (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy B-Day, all the best !!!


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHRIS!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks y'all for the kind compliments. I really, really appreciate it. This forum is strong because of the members. Without you guys, there would just be 8 of us sitting around BSing each other, telling lies and war stories, and learning nothing new.


----------



## etack (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris.

Eric


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 30, 2013)

INDEED!!!!!!!!!!...Happy Birthday,Chris.Get a big bottle of whisky and say CHEERS 74 times!!!!!!!

Have a nice day.

Your friend:
Manuel


----------



## glondor (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday GSP. Thanks for all your fantastic works. You are a great man. Enjoy your special day all year! 
Cheers Mike


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy birthday, Chris!!!


----------



## Dan Dement (Dec 1, 2013)

Chris,

Happy Birthday and Thanks for all the help and guidance you have given me & GRF over the years!

Dan


----------



## pattt (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes,

A very happy birthday to you and thank you for sharing all your wisdom :!: 

Pat


----------



## arthur kierski (Dec 1, 2013)

Chris,happy birthday and thanks for all the help you gave to us along these years---
thanks ,and again--happy birthday
Arthur Kierski


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Chris,

Happy birthday and hope everything is going well with you. I feel so honored to be in your company in this forum. All the best sir.

Kevin


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 4, 2013)

A late happy birthday wishes from me too.
Thank you for all the help and wisdom you inflict upon us.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2013)

A bit late but Happy Birthday Sir. Many more to come.


----------

